# Crypt grow to back of Fluval Ebi foam background



## ah_Dan (Jul 25, 2010)

Noticed there is a crypt growing behind the background when I am redoing the tank today. 
Should I be worried about the background? No way of removing it unless i remove the background.
















pretty amazing.


----------



## sarcastickitten (May 26, 2012)

wow... that is pretty amazing... mother nature's resilience at it's best


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Idk if its will harm your background but t looks pretty neat!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i doubt it would harm the background, if anything it may send roots thoughout the back of the tank and even grow emmersed above the background


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cool!


----------

